# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  OMG finally a 100mm L macro

## hwchoy

* image sapued from Victor of Punggol *  :Grin:

----------


## celticfish

OMG!!! 

Where to find money now?!?!
Thanks a lot unca choy...  :Crying:  

Eh... wait... its F2.8 also...
What's the difference other than the addition of IS feature then?

----------


## hwchoy

see the red rubber band?

----------


## Shadow

can't read chinese  :Razz:  care to translate  :Wink:

----------


## celticfish

So basically its the same lens repackaged with IS and a red rubber band?!!  :Shocked:

----------


## kanguin

:Smile: sweet. good lens.

----------


## hwchoy

its a difference lens, the fact that it has a red rubber band means the use of special optical elements (UD glass in this case). it also now features nine aperture blades for "improved bokeh".

for the photographer it is now important to know if you take a light spot at small aperture you will now get an 18-point star ;!)

----------


## khtee

what's the price? Hope this is really good. Can act as portrait lens as it is a L. Why they don't up the class of the F to 2.0? I wonder..... because of F135L?

----------


## budak

IS on a macro lens? Isn't that for wimps who don't use tripods, unlike real macrophotographers? :Smug:  :Grin:  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Simon

Marc, you starting to sound like a group of photographers I know that also say real macrophotographers use manual focus :P

----------


## budak

oh i forgot... real macrophotographers also take the trouble and time to turn nature into proper studios with reflectors and strobes while the insect/spider/reptile has its make-up done before the actual shoot.... :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Why they don't up the class of the F to 2.0? I wonder..... because of F135L?


so far have not seen a macro lens faster than /2.5, your 135/2L is not a macro lens. in any case, 100mm is a bit long for portrait, certainly way too long when used on a 1.6x body.




> oh i forgot... real macrophotographers also take the trouble and time to turn nature into proper studios with reflectors and strobes while the insect/spider/reptile has its make-up done before the actual shoot....


I got do area cleaning before shooting, does that make me a "real macrophotographer"?  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## wynx

actually, what does all the canon rumors now all originates from Chinese websites?

But it looks good to me. Anyone want to guess the price? :Grin:

----------


## Simon

sorry but Canon should release a totally new range, like a 200mm Macro with IS

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Will be a superb portrait glass too...

----------


## wynx

> sorry but Canon should release a totally new range, like a 200mm Macro with IS


That would make you so happy, I think. Imagine shooting insects at that range. Something that replaces your 180mm tamron. :Jump for joy:

----------


## Simon

yup, a longer than 180mm macro range is welcome, especially with IS

----------


## Simon

Canon gone official with the new 7D but still with a 1.6x crop  :Sad: . 

Some canon first features make the 7D look like a guinea pig model for future bodies

----------


## wynx

> Canon gone official with the new 7D but still with a 1.6x crop . 
> 
> Some canon first features make the 7D look like a guinea pig model for future bodies


Read this...

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0909/09...canoneos7d.asp

----------


## hwchoy

> Will be a superb portrait glass too...


100mm is a bit long for portraits.

----------


## wynx

> 100mm is a bit long for portraits.


On a full frame camera, I reckon it will be just nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## hwchoy

also need to see how well it performs at ƒ/2.8 since we tend to go for larger apertures with portraits.

----------


## wynx

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/co...&modelid=19356

----------


## celticfish

Has anyone made to switch to the 100mm L lens?
Very tempted to make a drastic switch in my camera setup.


I was thinking...

Switch EOS 350D ---> EOS 500D
Switch EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM ---> EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM 
Switch EF 28-105mm ---> EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS

Thoughts anyone?

----------


## ranmasatome

wah.. just when i almost had money for a 180mm.

----------


## celticfish

Dewd the cycle will never end...
I was already salivating from the 400D!
But I reckon the improvements from the 350D to 500D will "justify" the change.
Plus the new "pao ka liao" (cover all) 18-200mm zoom (I'm sure the quality won't be the best but it's the "Swiss Army Knife" I need for my impending L-Numbers Day trip).

Also, with new introduction of the "late lubber band" 100mm, I think the 180mm Macro be next to get a "facelift" or "replacement".
I had the same thought to get a 180mm macro too but fortunately I'm not as desperate for it as you!  :Grin: 
That's the difference between shooting tetras and plecos!
Or as simon says, a 200mm f2.8 macro with IS!
This one how? 
Salivate, or not?  :Evil:

----------


## Ben555

Hi all,

The last time I checked (oct'09) the cost of the 100mm L macro is S$1309 from some shop (LCS - Local Camera Shop  :Grin: ). The suggest retail price from Canon Singapore is S$1569.

This lens is good for close up shots of your plants and fish, it is good to have this pictures to share with folks in this forum.

But if you are interested to take a full picture of your tank, these are some of the considerations you make want to think about before rushing to get it.

1) Size of your tank
2) Space between the front of your tank to the wall behind you.

If your tank is big and the space if small, you might not be able to capture the whole tank.

Of course, there are consideration like lighting, flash placement/diffusion, Depth of field and so on to think about in order to take a good aquarium shot.

Regards
Ben

----------


## Mr.Oink

hehe....I'm using SONY  :Smile:

----------


## luenny

Well, took them long enough to come up with something like this. Now where's the pictures produce by this lens? Anybody tried it yet?

----------


## Shadow

http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/..._c16/page6.asp

----------


## hwchoy

I hope the bokeh is up to L standards, the existing 100/2.8 macro has terrible bokeh especially for light spots at extremely close subject distance.

----------


## hwchoy

One good thing of the dpreview review, the reviewer knows macro shooting

----------


## luenny

Actually I'm not talking about sample pictures that you download from the internet. I'm talking about sample pictures from the members here. Anyone got their hands on the lens already? How's the performance?

----------


## Simon

Luenny

TO answer your question, you have to find out who is able enough to buy this lens  :Smile: , but then you probably know that answer already and your question should be directed to him.

----------


## luenny

I thought the price of this lens is not that high? I thought it's less than 1500 SGD?? Or am I wrong? Anyway, doesn't really matter, I was just curious to find out. So Simon, you going shooting anytime soon? Maybe we can meet.

----------


## Simon

Honestly, I have not done much photography since my last trip to Japan.
Sure can consider, but the weather this month unpredictable

----------


## Shadow

> Actually I'm not talking about sample pictures that you download from the internet. I'm talking about sample pictures from the members here. Anyone got their hands on the lens already? How's the performance?


Can't the dpreview answer your question? I mean they are professional, they have proper procedure to exclude/negate uncertainty like personal preference.

Honestly I trust dpreview or other professional reviewer rather that forum like club snap member comment.

----------


## luenny

Robert,
The problem with dpreview is that all the photos they take are nice because - like you say - they are professional. But can an average user achieve that?? That's what I'm interested in. Professional photographers can shoot birds flying in the air while chasing a butterfly even on manual focus lens. Can anybody here do that?? I doubt so.

Yes, you are right about trusting professional reviewer because there's more or less a standard there when they review. Other reviewers have varying degree of standard. But that said, looking at usability point of view, it is better if a fellow user here - pref some with lots of experience - can share their opinion on the lens.

----------


## khtee

> Robert,
> The problem with dpreview is that all the photos they take are nice because - like you say - they are professional. But can an average user achieve that?? That's what I'm interested in. Professional photographers can shoot birds flying in the air while chasing a butterfly even on manual focus lens. Can anybody here do that?? I doubt so.
> 
> Yes, you are right about trusting professional reviewer because there's more or less a standard there when they review. Other reviewers have varying degree of standard. But that said, looking at usability point of view, it is better if a fellow user here - pref some with lots of experience - can share their opinion on the lens.


Hi Luenny,

The professional was once a novice before. They learn and learn to achieve the skills to master. I believe you can do it. What dpreview's gallery showed is what can we take from the lens. If the pics you see is amazing, then you should try to achieve their standard. Else you can just get a P&S which I think is more than enough.

----------


## luenny

Khtee,
Since you think point and shoot is more than enough, and since I'm away from AQ for so long, I'm going to be nice to you and tell you, please do not tell me what I should or should not do anymore.

----------


## Simon

now now, be nice everyone

----------


## Shadow

anyway, go buy 100mm L macro and sell your 100mm USM cheap to me  :Blah:   :Laughing:

----------


## luenny

Robert,
If you're referring to me, I think you're mistaken. I'm a Nik user, so nothing to sell, unless you want to buy my 105mm Nik macro. Or maybe you want to buy my spare D200 to go with that?  :Evil:

----------


## Shadow

no lah, I know your are using Nikon. I'm reffering to any Canon user at AQ ...  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

> ...I'm going to be nice to you and tell you, please do not tell me what I should or should not do anymore.


 Back up guys. Both of you have valid opinions but I believe what Khtee's trying to say, as will I, is at what skill level do you aspire. Sure, those pros take good pics but the basic techniques remain; composition, exposure and how much essence that one can capture without resorting to digital manipulations.

There was a time I used Olympus manual bellows and Mamiya RBs along with analog 35mm negatives, positives and 6x6's but I will still sheepishly admit that I clock more pics on a simple and convenient digital P&S. Heck, it's lots easier than doing 8x10 view cams anyway.

Dpreview's gallery and reviews can give us an idea of the equipment or lenses's potential but buying the biggest, longest and best equipment does not automatically assure beautiful photos if we have not the aspirations or willingness to refine our techniques.

The 100mm L has more than the average user might need but work with it, like tradesmen know their tools, and bring out the best from the equipment and yourself.

----------


## luenny

Ronnie,
You are right about dpreview giving us an idea of the potential. But is it wrong to ask for a first hand user's experience? If I know the people who did the review at dpreview, then I will ask them some questions. But unfortunately I do not, which is why I am asking here. If you have not used it before, then ok, but don't tell me that I should not ask around for first hand experience. You may/may not value first hand experience, but that's you. I didn't tell anybody that they shouldn't trust the review completely did I? That's what I am trying to say. 

I understand what you try to say and I agree with you. You are right about basic techniques remain even though you are a pro. And you also say tradesmen needs to know their tools - which I also agree. But that makes it all the more important to get a first hand user's experience point of view and see what are the efforts they put in to get certain photos. But you put it in a different way. You are telling me what you think in your post or what you might do if you were in my shoes - just like what Robert did in his post. Generally I welcome posts like that, an honest open discussion really helps you to think differently. But the post by Khtee is telling me what I should or shouldn't do. That's what I don't like!

Moderators, if this is getting out of hand, just delete my posting. I'm not even interested to find out anymore since it is so hard to ask a simple question in this forum. A simple "No I don't have any photos" or a no reply would do. But this hostility for a Canon lens that I'm not even interested in buying? It's not worth the trouble.

----------


## Wackytpt

Guys,

Chill it man.... we are here to enjoy the forum and share.

I believe this is just a slight miscommunication.

Long weekend round the corner.

Enjoy. =)

----------

